# Wieder mal die eBay API



## FabianLurz (7. Sep 2011)

Hey Leute,
oh man mit dieser ebay API hat mans nicht leicht. Hilfe gibts leider sogut wie keine und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir diesmal hier wieder helfen
Also: Ich habe mir von der "ebay API" Seite ebay SDK heruntergeladen. Dort findet sich ein sample Namens "consoleadditem". Dieses hab ich einfach eingebunden und ausprobiert. Tokens etc habe ich denk ich richtig gemacht. So wenn ich das Programm nun ausführe und alles durchgehe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

- com.ebay.sdk.SdkSoapException: API application "106370" invalid.
com.ebay.sdk.SdkSoapException: API application "106370" invalid.
Fail to list the item.

Ich weiß, dass das sehr sehr speziell ist aber eventuell hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert und den gleichen Fehler lösen können
LG
Fab


----------



## faetzminator (7. Sep 2011)

Nur mal so geraten: Deine App versucht sich bei eBay mit der ID 106370 zu identifizieren - eBay sagt aber, dass dies keine gültige, registrierte ID ist.


----------



## FabianLurz (7. Sep 2011)

Klingt natürlich logisch. Denken ist bei mir wohl nicht mehr so wenn man die ganze Zeit davor sitzt xD Ich probier das gleich mal zu beheben


----------



## FabianLurz (7. Sep 2011)

Hattest recht. Ich bekomm nämlich nicht mal bei dem "API Test Tool" eine Antwort für die Trading API Oh man danke für den Denkanstoss


----------

